# Wood suppliers



## KimGoodLife (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi
I live near Beja and want to know where there is a supplier of wood, ie suitable for fencing, in particular wood for building a goat/chicken/house enclosure. I guess if there is anything it means going to the Algarve. I must confess I am incredibly frustrated with the shopping for virtually everything except wine here in Portugal!
Any advice greatly appreciated.
KimGoodLife


----------

